# WNY Beekeepers??



## MilkTester (Sep 28, 2007)

We have a family of honeybees that have set up "home" under the siding on the house over by my herb garden. I see them flying in and out constantly but I'm not sure how big the hive is since I can only see part of it. Is there anyone near the Attica/Batavia area that would be interested in relocating them? I really don't want to kill them off since I know how scarce honey bees have become but I am worried that my daughter is going to get stung since she likes to work with me in the garden. Any advice? If I ignore the problem, they will come back next year right??? Thanks in advance!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Got to ebhoney.com and slect NY state and search for a bee keeper near you who will more than likely say to wait till spring since they will not have time to recover from the move and live thru winter.

Personal I don't think they are honey bees. Do a coke test. Open a can of coke get a bit on the lid and see if your bees come to it. If they do then they are not honey bees and probably yellow jackets (wasps).

 Al


----------



## MilkTester (Sep 28, 2007)

hmmmm....that link didn't work??? I will try the coke test. i didnt know you can tell that way. we have alot of wasps here but these look and act different. they are constantly in and out of the hive. we shall see?!


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

http://www.ebeehoney.com/zNY.html

They have pictures of honey bees and yellow jackets on the site.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208184

You said you can see part of the hive? Is it a paper or mud nest?


----------

